# Crew Wanted/Crew Available Posting



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like this Forum might really take off and get used quite a bit as summer rolls around

thot i'd suggest the "Crew Available" posters indicate how far they're willing to drive and/or at least indicate preference as to upper, middle, or lower coast 
(and of course those asking for crew should always tell which port they're going out of)

i hesitate to invite anyone from a long distance away to make any plans for a trip all the way down to South Padre Island when the seas are gonna be the deciding factor whether-r-not i'm going offshore on any particular day

and by the same token, if anyone already knows they're gonna be spending some time on the island or in the PI/SPI this summer anyway, speak up!..... i'd like to give you the contact info for me down there to take with you when you go

FWIW, seas need to 3'-5' or less 20 to 60 miles out and i monitor bouy # 42020

GMZ170.... http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/marine/zone/gulf/bromz.htm
42020...... http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=42020

i can go any day-o'the-week or weekends the seas will allow May thru September this year and can take 1 to 4 guests at a time....... possibly 5 but that might be too crowded unless it's calm enough for me to run the boat from the tower and/or maybe remove the fighting chair... (chair takes up alotta room but it's great fer fightin' the bigguns!)

trolling for big-game is my preference


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*more info?*

lemmee add what you'll need to count on bringing for a day offshore on my boat........

1st, count on 12 hours +/-
bring drinks, lunch, snacks, sun block. etc for personal use
120/lbs of ice if you wanna keep fish
count on volunteering to split fuel cost of $800 (+/-) equally among all on board if it's $4/gal at the dock........... basically count on burning 200 gallons (+/-)

drinking/smoking okay,...... but,.... no drunks/excessive drinking and especially no pot/dope..... ever (i shouldn't even have to say that. MAJOR NO-NO with the coast guard)

your welcome to bring bait if you wanna rig'em yourself and are willing to constantly check'em to make sure they're free o'weed and not half bit off

i have all rigs needed for big-game (50Ws to 80Ws rigged w/60 to 80# test) and a few spinners and lighter rigs for whatever..... got a few favorite lures?...... bring'em

volunteering to pick up my share the o'fuel costs always welcomed, but not really necessary or encouraged


----------

